# hi from west michigan



## davidn (Dec 5, 2006)

hi everyone. I just got into bow hunting last year, kileed the first deer i saw and thought " this is easy". found out this year i was plain lucky! upgraded recently from my ancient darton sl50 to a diamond(by bowtech) triumph. the new bow is amazing to me after using the old darton. still have a month of deer hunting here and hope to get a buck with the new bow. not an archery shop in sight where i live, but i am sure i can get tons of info on this site!:smile:


----------



## Bowman16 (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to AT:shade: I too am a first time hunter and hope to get my first deer in the upcoming weeks ahead.


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*West Michigan*

Where are you from - I live in Portage. Welcome to the site!


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome and Enjoy!


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

Welcome fello Michigander:wink:


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## davidn (Dec 5, 2006)

srcarlso said:


> Where are you from - I live in Portage. Welcome to the site!


i live in pentwater


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Soumi (Nov 19, 2006)

Welcome from a Yooper!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: Hello and :welcome: to Archery Talk David. Have fun here.


----------



## colo-bowhntr (Nov 23, 2006)

:welcome: Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## Dlello2 (Sep 22, 2020)

Welcome! Chicagoan here.


----------



## od1492 (Sep 23, 2020)

welcome


----------



## Phil9134 (Sep 28, 2020)

davidn said:


> hi everyone. I just got into bow hunting last year, kileed the first deer i saw and thought " this is easy". found out this year i was plain lucky! upgraded recently from my ancient darton sl50 to a diamond(by bowtech) triumph. the new bow is amazing to me after using the old darton. still have a month of deer hunting here and hope to get a buck with the new bow. not an archery shop in sight where i live, but i am sure i can get tons of info on this site!😄


👍


----------



## Jzphilli (Sep 20, 2020)

davidn said:


> hi everyone. I just got into bow hunting last year, kileed the first deer i saw and thought " this is easy". found out this year i was plain lucky! upgraded recently from my ancient darton sl50 to a diamond(by bowtech) triumph. the new bow is amazing to me after using the old darton. still have a month of deer hunting here and hope to get a buck with the new bow. not an archery shop in sight where i live, but i am sure i can get tons of info on this site!😄


Welcome!


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Joined Dec 4, 2006
2 Posts?


----------



## Mcharb007 (Sep 28, 2020)

Phil9134 said:


> 👍


welcome


----------



## coachfalcone (Jul 24, 2016)

welcome


----------

